# الكتب والمخطوطات > أخبار الكتب >  فائدة حول كتاب "بلوغ الأماني من أسرار الفتح الرباني"لأحمد البنا الشهير بالساعاتي

## الرايه

«بلوغ الأماني من أسرار الفتح الرباني»
 لأحمد البنا الشهير بالساعاتي.

وهو شرح لمسند الإمام أحمد، تعليقات وجيزة مختصرة على ترتيب المسند 
«الفتح الرباني في ترتيب مسند الإمام أحمد بن حنبل الشيباني» للساعاتي نفسه. 
نشر فيه جواهره، وأبرز ضمائره، وأفصح فيه عن لغاته.
يذكر سند الحديث وتخريجه وغريبه، ويتكلم على فقه الحديث.

إلا أنه في أوله شرح، وفي منتصفه صار حاشية؛ 
و وصل فيه إلى «كتاب المناقب»، نهاية «باب ما جاء في جرير بن عبد الله البَجَلي»؛ 

ثم أكمله محمد عبد الوهاب بحيرى، ووصل فيه إلى نهاية «كتاب المناقب»؛ 

ثم أكمله مجموعة بإشراف أبناء المؤلف، من «كتاب الإمارة والخلافة» إلى نهاية الكتاب؛ والتكملة الأخيرة تذكر سند الحديث وتخريجه، ونادراً ما تذكر غريبه.


أفدتها
من

جماز الجماز في كتابه مكتبة طالب العلم

----------


## ابن رجب

جزيت خيرا ,

----------


## أبو زارع المدني

جزاك الله خيرًا

----------


## الليث بن سعد

جزاك الله خيرا 
فـائده غريبه : هذا الشيخ الفاضل هو والد حسن البنا مؤسس الاخوان- وجمال البنا المفكر التافه 
سبحان الله !!!!!

----------


## جمال سعدي

لكن من اخبار على كتابه في ترتيب مسند الطياليسي

----------


## جمال سعدي

لكن من اخبار على كتابه في ترتيب مسند الطياليسي؟

----------

